# Lesbian Vampire Killers (2009)



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

This looks like it'll be pretty funny.





http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1020885/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, I just don't think it's right to hunt those poor vampires just because they live an alternate life style.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if this will ever be released as a DVD in the US. Doesn't look like it had US theatrical release (except for a festival).


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am very confused about the title. Is it Lesbians who kill Vampires or if I look at in the whole(Not Whoe) or People who kill Vampires whom just happen to be lesbians? And do they consider males to be Lesbians. They have the same interests.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> I wonder if this will ever be released as a DVD in the US. Doesn't look like it had US theatrical release (except for a festival).


according to bloody disgusting: http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17830
"Genius Products/Weinstein Company's December 29 DVD release of "Lesbian Vampire Killers" has been retitled to Vampire Killers."


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I am very confused about the title. Is it Lesbians who kill Vampires or if I look at in the whole(Not Whoe) or People who kill Vampires whom just happen to be lesbians? And do they consider males to be Lesbians. They have the same interests.


_"Centuries ago, Baron Wolfgang MacLaren vanquished the Vampire Queen Carmilla in the remote Cragwich; however, before decapitating the evil vampire, she curses the locals and descendants of the baron, swearing that every woman would turn into a lesbian vampire on the eighteenth birthday."_


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> _"Centuries ago, Baron Wolfgang MacLaren vanquished the Vampire Queen Carmilla in the remote Cragwich; however, before decapitating the evil vampire, she curses the locals and descendants of the baron, swearing that every woman would turn into a lesbian vampire on the eighteenth birthday."_


Well there goes the neighborhood. No ones getting any. Well not everyone. I guess this is Queen Carmilla's way of making a killing on sex toys.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So were do the new batch of 18 year old girls come from if all the girls become lesbian vampires at 18? Do they have to make sure girls in town give birth to at least one child before they turn 18?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't get logical on us Spooky1. Just enjoy the lesbian activity mixed with blood-lust.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*you guys are hillarious!*



Hauntiholik said:


> _"Centuries ago, Baron Wolfgang MacLaren vanquished the Vampire Queen Carmilla in the remote Cragwich; however, before decapitating the evil vampire, she curses the locals and descendants of the baron, swearing that every woman would turn into a lesbian vampire on the eighteenth birthday."_


where are you getting this from?



DeathTouch said:


> Well there goes the neighborhood. No ones getting any. Well not everyone. I guess this is Queen Carmilla's way of making a killing on sex toys.


of course they'll get some! unfortunitely the men probably won't live to tell the tale!:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually have a copy of that movie, that someone sent to me from Iraq. If you get the chance to watch it, hit yourself in the face with a hammer, instead. It is less painful. Horrible acting, short bursts of nudity, and ok special effects.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> where are you getting this from?:


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1020885/plotsummary


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> according to bloody disgusting: http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17830
> "Genius Products/Weinstein Company's December 29 DVD release of "Lesbian Vampire Killers" has been retitled to Vampire Killers."


Who's lame idea was it to rename the movie for US release? The title is a riot and is what gets your attention. They won't sell half as many copies with the title "Vampire Killers".


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm with BioHazardCustoms. When I saw the trailer posted here, I copied it to a few friends (I thought it looked hilarious!). Only one of them had seen it and said it was just terrible. They took the only funny parts and put them all into the trailer. Oh well, I might still see it if I get a chance...

And as for the US rename: S-U-P-E-R L-A-M-E!!!


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

Based on just the title and nothing else, they might have to pay me to go see it. Of course one could do 2 movies on(1) Lesb. and(2) Vampires and omit all of the general butchery.


----------

